# Udruga RODA > O Udruzi > Udruga u medijima >  Hrvatska uživo

## aleksandra70vanja

sad upalila TV i vidim RODU 
taman stigla na kraj
što niste najavili da gledamo  :Sad:

----------


## zrinka

nasa renata   :Heart:

----------


## samaritanka

Za nas iz dijaspore bitte etwas mehr...malo više...zahvaljujem...

----------


## kinder

:Heart:   :Smile:

----------


## Alkemicarka

Gostovanje gospođe je bilo sramotno. Pozvali su je u studio da komentira zakon o delimitiranju porodiljnih naknada, a ona se uhvatila dojenja kao da je udruga izmislila i patentirala dojenje.

Sramotno je za državu i udrugu što drugi dio porodiljnog žene dobivaju max. 2500 kn. Znam da dosta ljudi inače živi od tog iznosa, ali također ima dosta ljudi kojima to ne može pokriti ni kredit. Ima žena koje imaju višestruko veću plaću i uplaćivati će čitav život, 30 godine, ogromne iznose za zdravstveno i mirovinsko osiguranje, a na porodiljnom će biti 3-4 godine u toku radnog staža.

----------


## Riana

> Gostovanje gospođe je bilo sramotno. Pozvali su je u studio da komentira zakon o delimitiranju porodiljnih naknada, a ona se uhvatila dojenja kao da je udruga izmislila i patentirala dojenje.
> 
> .


 :shock:  :? 

pa pričala je o svemu. *o svemu za što se roda zalaže*

----------


## Alkemicarka

> :shock:  :? 
> 
> pa pričala je o svemu. *o svemu za što se roda zalaže*


Prilog je najavljen kao razgovor o delimitiranju naknada, a ne o planova se novinarka usput dotakla.

----------


## Bubica

o planovima je bilo dvije rečenice: zadnje pitanje i zadnji odgovor. U čemu je problem?

Niti je dojenje niti je Udruga bila u prvom planu, već pronatalitetna politika, i tu je Renata lijepo objasnila da nije dovoljno samo davati novce već da država treba poduzeti i niz drugih mjera, poticaja, servisa...

Bravo Renata!

----------


## anjica

> što niste najavili da gledamo


  :Sad:  
hoce netko mozda staviti na jubitu

----------


## zrinka

da nije rode , ne bi prvih 6. mjeseci bilo delimitirano a sljedecih 6 bi valjda ostalo na onih 1600 kn koliko je bilo prije (a to nam je bio povod da se i osnujemo i krenemo u borbu za bolje)

a sramotno je procitati neke postove ovdje na ovu temu   :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## Alkemicarka

> da nije rode , ne bi prvih 6. mjeseci bilo delimitirano a sljedecih 6 bi valjda ostalo na onih 1600 kn koliko je bilo prije (a to nam je bio povod da se i osnujemo i krenemo u borbu za bolje)
> 
> a sramotno je procitati neke postove ovdje na ovu temu


Da nije bilo izbora ne bi bilo ni sada. SDP je predlagao delimitiranje u saboru prije cca 6 mjeseci i tada je prijedlog glatko odbijen.

----------


## zrinka

SDP je 2001., kad je dosao na vlast, smanjio porodiljne naknade
to nam je bio i povod da se osnujemo, nakon naseg prosvjeda na markovu trgu

malo za pogledati sto roda radi po tom pitanju:

http://www.roda.hr/tekstovi.php?Teks...2ID=&Show=2537

http://www.roda.hr/tekstovi.php?Teks...2ID=&Show=2522

----------


## Rene2

*alkemičarka*, moram se složiti sa *Zrinkom*.

Gledala sam emisiju i sve što je predsjednica udruge pričala je na mjestu.
Naglasila je da je vrlo mali postotak žena koje imaju znatno veću plaću od sadašnjeg limita, a osim o dojenju, pričalo se o povećanju nataliteta i što bi sve još država osim delimitiranja morala učiniti kako bi se roditeljstvo i djetinjstvo u RH poboljšalo.
Od potpomognute oplodnje, skraćenog radnog vremena, rodilišta prijatelja djece... svega onoga za što se udruga bori i promovira.
Očigledno su neki slušali s pola uha.  :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## vimmerby

ja stvarno ne znam o čemu ti pričaš!
i pitam se dal' smo gledale istu emisiju  :? 

dojenje je spomenuto usput i to u kontekstu ostajanja na porodiljnom u sklopu dijela priče o porodiljnom očeva. 
i onda je ona rekla da s obzirom na to da se Roda zalaže za isključivo dojenje u prvih 6 mjeseci, normalno je da majke budu u tom vremenu doma s bebom. 

a prilog nije najavljen kao razgovor o naknadama jer je prilog bio prije razgovora o imenima, a razgovor u studiju je samo nadovezan!
s imenima, pa naknadama pa aktivnostima Rode.

no to je sad valjda već za cjepidlake...

----------


## ivarica

rene2, samo mali ispravak, renata vise nije predsjednica udruge, ako je tako receno u emisiji, to je greska voditelja/voditeljice

predsjednica udruge je sad maja tarle
http://www.roda.hr/tekstovi.php?Teks...t2ID=21&Show=7

----------


## zrinka

mislim da nije receno da je predsjednica, ispod imena je pisalo samo udruga roda

----------


## Alkemicarka

Kad je počela emisija prilog je najavljen kao prilog o delimitairanim naknadama. 

Saborska zastupnica Milanka Opačić je početkom godine iznijela prijedlog zakona o delimitiranju i saborska većina je odbacila prijedlog, da bi pred izbore isti taj zakon donešen u hitnom postupku i postao jedan od vodećih aduta pobjedničke stranke. Pitam se da nije izbora bi li uopće bio izglasan  :? 

U redu je što se udruga zalaže i za druga pitanja roditeljstva, ali i novinari i gošća iz Rode su se postavili u stilu: A kako je tako je, dobro da smo dobili i ovo. Udruga se zalaže i da bebe što duže budu sa majkama, ali neke žene si to jednostvno ne mogu priuštiti i nakon pola godine se moraju vratiti na posao, jer imaju kredite, bake i djedovi još nisu u mirovini, pa moraju nalaziti tete čuvalice - nisam upoznata mislim da bi udruga možda trebala i tu djelovati i tražiti certifikate za dadilje.

----------


## apricot

> nisam upoznata mislim da bi udruga možda trebala i tu djelovati i tražiti certifikate za dadilje.


Draga Alkemičarko,
pokušale smo ti objasniti na onome topicu na kojemu se kukalo o ukinutim topicima, ali čini se kako nije bilo dovoljno.
Pa možemo ponovo...

Jeste li znali:
- da je u Rodi cca 70 aktivnih članica/članova
- da je od toga: 17 savjetnica za dojenje, 50 - ak savjnica/savjetnika za autosjedalice, desetak članica koje se bave platnenim pelenama, desetak članica koje se bave porodima, desetak onih koje se bave zakonima (od delimitiranja rodiljnih naknada do vezanja djece u sutomobilima), desetak onih koji pišu reakcije za razne medije, desetak onih koje nastupaju u medijima u ime Udruge, pedesetak onih koji po tri dana fizički rade za Rasprodaju, nekoliko onih koji se bave vrtićima i novim vrtićkim Standardima, nekoliko onih koje rade na raznim natječajima kako bi se Roda mogla financirati, tridesetak moderatorica na Forumu... (prema brojevima se može shvatiti kolika su preklapanja i koliko radimo na više projekata istovremeno)...
- da gotovo sve članice/članovi imaju djecu
- da gotovo sve članice/članovi imaju posao koji moraju raditi da bi živjeli
- da sve članice/članovi sve gore napisano rade volonterski...

Da, mogle bismo se baviti i certifikatima za dadilje... kada bi nam dan trajao 48 sati, kada bi nas bilo duplo više, kada bismo bile financijski osigurane i bez stalnog zaposlenja... kada bi nam se pridružili i oni koji nam zadaju nove zadatke, a pritom otežavaju da radimo i ovo u čemu smo trenutno aktivne (čitaj, uspješne)...

----------


## branka1

Osim toga, ako je prilog i bio najavljen kao prilog o delimitiranju naknada, nisam sve dobro čula jer je bilo puno ljudi oko mene, voditelji su je u jednom trenutku upitali i o ciljevima udruge, tj o 5 želja za 5. rođendan i u kontekstu toga je i pričala o dojenju

I ne bih rekla da je pričala - kako nam je, tako nam je - jer je baš napomenula da ispada da Roda stalno nešto prigovara i da nikad nije zadovoljna s dobivenim, ali da to nije tako, već da samo pokušava podsjećati što bi još roditelji i djeci trebalo, pored postignutog

----------


## božana

Draga Alkemičarka, izjava "sramotno je za Udrugu što su porodiljne naknade 2500 kn drugih šest mjeseci" nije na mjestu, niti Udruga Roda upravlja državnom blagajnom niti sjedi u Saboru, pa tako niti ne određuje visinu naknada niti donosi Zakone s tim u vezi. Udruga se svojim radom i glasom zalaže za što bolje uvjete roditelja na porodiljnom, a krivac je samo što su ti uvjeti sve bolji i bolji. Zato predlažem da umjesto kritike učiniš i ti nešto konstruktivno po tom pitanju umjesto da prigovaraš onima koji nešto po tom pitanju i rade.

----------


## samaritanka

Ajde sad znam vise, hvala!

----------


## renata

ma ja sam bas zadovoljna kako je bilo  :Smile:  hvala cure  :Heart:  

stefanje i ovo lijepo blagdansko vrijeme definitivno nije vrijeme za JOS jedno borbeno rostanje po povecanju rodiljnih naknada, jer cisto sumnjam da su politicari gledali tv. a nitko nije vise od rode rostao po tome, mislim da sam samo ja o povecanju naknade drugih 6mj pricala ili pisala za medije vec 30 puta, i kad je to bila tema i kad nije, a i ostali clanovi udruge isto jako puno. pa ni najmanje ne zasluzujemo alkemicarkin niti komentar niti ton.

al kuzim koliko je tih 2500 sramotno i da to moze biti izvor velike frustracije za dijete i roditelje ako se mama mora vratiti na posao nakon 6 mj... samo ne znam zasto to OVDJE opet moram pisati :/

da su mene pitali o cemu bi trebala biti tema na dan iza bozica, to bi sigurno bio porod u stalici, za kojeg sam napokon u rodi shvatila da je bio ljepsi i bolji od moja tri u rodilistima (a prije sam glupa mislila pa kako je ta jadna marija to mogla izvesti  :Grin:  )

----------


## vimmerby

evo, kad sam baš ja ta cjepidlaka ovaj put   :Grin:  samo još ovo - upravo sad sam pogledala headlinese iz jučerašnje emisije i najava je razgovor o populacijskoj politici. koja ne obuhvaća samo porodiljne naknade...

----------


## renata

nisi cjepidlaka, a populacijska politika stvarno obuhvaca jako puno razlicitih stvari  :Smile:  i sve su vazne.

----------


## Amelie32

Meni je Renata (naravno i sve kaj je rekla) jedino i bilo dobro u tom prilogu, voditelji su ti koji su bili koma.  :Grin:

----------


## Mukica

renata, nisam gledala prilog, ali sam sigurna da si bila savrsena i da si rekla bas ono sto je trebalo reci  :Love:   :Heart:

----------


## Arkana10

gledao mm pa me pozvao, i gledali smo zajedno
Renata   :Heart:

----------


## Strobery Shortcake

> renata, nisam gledala prilog, ali sam sigurna da si bila savrsena i da si rekla bas ono sto je trebalo reci


Ne znam zašto, ali i ja ovako. Za vama sam beeeeebeeeeeeee   :Love:

----------


## Alkemicarka

> Draga Alkemičarka, izjava "sramotno je za Udrugu što su porodiljne naknade 2500 kn drugih šest mjeseci" nije na mjestu, niti Udruga Roda upravlja državnom blagajnom niti sjedi u Saboru, pa tako niti ne određuje visinu naknada niti donosi Zakone s tim u vezi. Udruga se svojim radom i glasom zalaže za što bolje uvjete roditelja na porodiljnom, a krivac je samo što su ti uvjeti sve bolji i bolji. Zato predlažem da umjesto kritike učiniš i ti nešto konstruktivno po tom pitanju umjesto da prigovaraš onima koji nešto po tom pitanju i rade.


Možda bi se udruga trebala izboriti da njeni predstavnici sjede u nekim vijećima za obitelj pri Ministarstvu, možda sam grubo izrekla to. Ali činjenica je da se zakon nije promijenio zbog rode, nego isključivo zbog izbora.

----------


## Maja

> božana prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> Draga Alkemičarka, izjava "sramotno je za Udrugu što su porodiljne naknade 2500 kn drugih šest mjeseci" nije na mjestu, niti Udruga Roda upravlja državnom blagajnom niti sjedi u Saboru, pa tako niti ne određuje visinu naknada niti donosi Zakone s tim u vezi. Udruga se svojim radom i glasom zalaže za što bolje uvjete roditelja na porodiljnom, a krivac je samo što su ti uvjeti sve bolji i bolji. Zato predlažem da umjesto kritike učiniš i ti nešto konstruktivno po tom pitanju umjesto da prigovaraš onima koji nešto po tom pitanju i rade.
> 
> 
> Možda bi se udruga trebala izboriti da njeni predstavnici sjede u nekim vijećima za obitelj pri Ministarstvu, možda sam grubo izrekla to. Ali činjenica je da se zakon nije promijenio zbog rode, nego isključivo zbog izbora.


Predstavnici rode i sjede u nekim povjerenstvima. I tamo se zalažemo za ove stvari koje je renata rekla i napisala. Međutim, povjerenstva koja donose programe su tek prvi korak, vlade i sabor su sljedeći.

----------


## vimmerby

> voditelji su ti koji su bili koma.


s ovim se, nažalost, moram složiti!
pogotovo Horvat koji ni sam nije znal o čemu se radi!   :No-no:

----------


## ivarica

alkemicarka, ne znam zasto se trudis umanjiti rodin doprinos

naravno da su izbori pomogli ovom ali nisu jedini faktor
pa zasto se onda nije proimijenilo jos milijun stvari, zasto nisu ukinuli 0 promila, koliko glasova su mogli dobiti na taj nacin

roda jest izmedju ostalih zasluzna za ovaj pomak, zasluzni smo zato jer smo stalno u medijima i u direktnim kontaktima s politicarima isticali vaznost delimitacije i za majku i za dijete i za drustvo, zasluzni smo zato jer kad smo skuzili da je zadnja sjecnica sabora, a od najavljenih promjena ni a, pisali smo hitno dopis na vladu i stvar je krenula

ne samo zahvaljujuci rodi, pomoglo je sto su neke politicarke cvrsto stajale iza ovog, pomoglo je sto oni koji nisu, bar su skuzili da i majke glasaju 


zato, ne mozes reci da se zakon promijenio iskljucivo zbog izbora cak i ako ne znas ista o tome

----------


## fegusti

[quote="Alkemicarka"]


> ...Ali činjenica je da se zakon nije promijenio zbog rode, nego isključivo zbog izbora.


ali netko je trebao dati prijedlog i biti "dosadan".

kamo srece da roda moze mijenjati zakone.  :Kiss:

----------


## renata

nemojte protiv voditelja, bili su super upravo zato sto su pustili da pricam i nisu prekidali, a nekako mi je bilo drago kad sam vidjela da su se dijani roko zasjajile oci dok sam pricala o kompetentnim dojiljama ili o ocevima koji dobiju puno iz odnosa s djetetom..  :Smile:

----------


## renata

> Ali činjenica je da se zakon nije promijenio zbog rode, nego isključivo zbog izbora.


sigurno se nista nece promijeniti SAMO ZBOG rode, ali bome niti samo zbog izbora  :Rolling Eyes:  
za bilo kakve promjene je potreban neki niz stvari - pritisak javnosti, tj. da udruga koja se zalaze za nesto dobro izrazava ono sto je znacajnom dijelu javnosti vazno i dosljedna je u tome, pa da to i mediji kuze i podrzavaju, jos da postoje politicari koji to kuze i podrzavaju i/ili da im je to u osobnom interesu, pa da je politika vodece stranke takva da to podrzava ili istice kao svoju misiju (ili da se stranka opekla na tome pa se trudi ispraviti) i jos na to dolazi predizborno vrijeme kao slag na tortu.

----------


## Alkemicarka

Nije mi jasno ako je mali udio žena koje primaju više od famoznih 4250 kn zašto onda taj zakon nije prije promijenjen. Milanka Opačić se itekako zalagala za delimitiranje i u medijima i u Saboru, a 2/3 zastupnika u Saboru je mrtvo-hladno diglo ruku za PROTIV.

----------


## mali karlo

> Nije mi jasno ako je mali udio žena koje primaju više od famoznih 4250 kn zašto onda taj zakon nije prije promijenjen. Milanka Opačić se itekako zalagala za delimitiranje i u medijima i u Saboru, a 2/3 zastupnika u Saboru je mrtvo-hladno diglo ruku za PROTIV.


joj daj kao da je njih briga za nas, bitno da oni imaju dobre plaće...

----------


## slava

Prilog je bio baš dobar i baš mi je bilo drago da su novinari postavili pitanja vezana za rad Rode i mimo teme delimitiranja rodiljnih naknada, jer Roda toliko toga radi. Renata je u relativno kratkom vremenu puno toga rekla i sve je bilo na mjestu.
Sad malo off topic - Renata gledam godišta tvoje djece i moram reći da si baš lijepa mlada mama   :Smile:

----------


## bubimira

> alkemicarka, ne znam zasto se trudis umanjiti rodin doprinos


Zato da bi za par tjedana kad rodi i kad dođu problemi s dojenjem komotno mogla nazvati sos telefon.

Nije u mom stilu i nije tema topica al puknula bih da nisam ovo napisala.

----------


## Alkemicarka

> ivarica prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> alkemicarka, ne znam zasto se trudis umanjiti rodin doprinos
> 
> 
> Zato da bi za par tjedana kad rodi i kad dođu problemi s dojenjem komotno mogla nazvati sos telefon.


Ne umanjujem doprinos rode nego se samo pitam kako to je da saborska većina prije pola godine glatko odbila prijedlog zastupnice SPD-a. I tada je bilo istupa udruge i mediji su bili puni članka o tome kako se vlada zalaže za pronatalitetnu politiku, a limitira naknade, da bi onda odjednom prijedlog delimitiranja bio poslan u hitnu saborsku proceduru na zadnje zasjedanje sabora mjesec i po prije izbora.
Mislim ako je već udio trudnica sa pimanjima većim od 4250 kn jako mali, mislim da se radi o 4-5% zašto je prijedlog prije par mjeseci odbijen   :?

----------


## Alkemicarka

http://64.233.183.104/search?q=cache...ient=firefox-a

----------

